# My valentine 2015 collection.



## TVivian (Jan 19, 2015)

This is what I came up with for this year! I had so much fun making these.




This one is scented with cinnamon and vanilla 



This is scented with a "love spell" dupe. 



Scented with Black Raspberry vanilla.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 19, 2015)

I adore the simplicity of the first one


----------



## KristaY (Jan 19, 2015)

Those are just beautiful! I love them all ~ great job!:clap:


----------



## froggybean37 (Jan 19, 2015)

They are all stunning! The ombre is spectacular!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 19, 2015)

They are all so pretty -I cannot pick my favorite.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow, lovely colours and great designs. Fantastic soaps!


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jan 19, 2015)

They are all beautiful but I love the Black Raspberry Vanilla because it is so different!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 19, 2015)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## RhondaJ (Jan 19, 2015)

Oooh they're all adorable, but I really love the first one. It's so simple


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jan 19, 2015)

I feel like I'm watching a fashion show for soap. Beautiful all of them!


----------



## Aline (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, I like the first one best. But they are all lovely


----------



## lsg (Jan 19, 2015)

Your soap is so pretty!


----------



## pastry_soaps (Jan 19, 2015)

Love everything about these great job!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 20, 2015)

Love -- literally!


----------



## seven (Jan 20, 2015)

gorgeous Tania... as always! 

question: the 1st one that is scented with cinnamon and vanilla, is it going to discolor?


----------



## TVivian (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks again guys! 

@Seven it won't turn brown because there's no actual vanillin. I just named it that because I mixed two scents (a toffee and a coconut) to create a creamy sort of vanilla scent to tone down the cinnamon!


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> I adore the simplicity of the first one



Me too. The older I get, the more I understand that less really is more. Just beautiful.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 20, 2015)

I like the bottom one. It's Valentines without being super girly, which is hard to do.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 20, 2015)

Seriously those are all incredible. I can't pick a favorite, they are all exquisite. I am seriously humbled.


----------



## seven (Jan 20, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Thanks again guys!
> 
> @Seven it won't turn brown because there's no actual vanillin. I just named it that because I mixed two scents (a toffee and a coconut) to create a creamy sort of vanilla scent to tone down the cinnamon!



smart idea!  i really like the scent of vanilla, but hates the discoloration. it never occurred to me to "recreate" the scent by mixing non vanillin FOs.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow, they are all great, I love the first one the most! 
Question - how did you get such clean lines with the layered soap? Did you let each layer harden up a bit before adding the next layer? Thanks!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 20, 2015)

Luckyone80 said:


> Wow, they are all great, I love the first one the most!
> Question - how did you get such clean lines with the layered soap? Did you let each layer harden up a bit before adding the next layer? Thanks!




Thanks! 

Yes, basically I let each layer set and I pour carefully over the back of a spatula.. It's a labor of love and I definitely couldn't take the time to do it with every soap! Once in awhile it's a fun technique tho


----------



## biarine (Jan 20, 2015)

TVivian said:


> This is what I came up with for this year! I had so much fun making these.
> 
> View attachment 11853
> 
> ...




Very stunning design


----------



## biarine (Jan 20, 2015)

TVivian said:


> This is what I came up with for this year! I had so much fun making these.
> 
> View attachment 11853
> 
> ...




I love your design very stunningly made


----------



## Macv3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Gorgeous soaps


----------



## BlackDog (Aug 3, 2015)

TVivian, I know this is an old thread but I'm spending my night watching Ghostbusters on cable and prowling old posts in the photo section from before I discovered this forum. That first soap made me swear out loud alone on my couch, it is so beautiful.  What a work of art!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 3, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> TVivian, I know this is an old thread but I'm spending my night watching Ghostbusters on cable and prowling old posts in the photo section from before I discovered this forum. That first soap made me swear out loud alone on my couch, it is so beautiful.  What a work of art!  Thanks for sharing.




Haha.. Well thank you very much. I still have one of each of these and refuse to part with them.. Even though I've been asked to!  Ghostbusters and soap, sounds like the best night ever


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

Viv, I loved the simplicity of the first one, but also love the relative simplicity of the last one, the black one.  I liked how you used several techniques that all conveyed your theme, but held back so that it was not overdone/not too much of any/all, and the actual soap itself held its own.  I think restraint is a hard learned skill and where many - including me - go wrong.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

These are all really well designed and executed, I love them


----------

